# 20.31 ACRES OF HUNTING PROPERTY FOR SALE



## aceballos136

I'm selling my 20.31 acres in Liberty Ranch located in between Eldorado and Menard, Tx (9349 US-190 gate address). The property is in a culdesac surrounded by two other properties with excellent neighbors. The property is financed through Ranch Enterprises in Kerrville and the payment is $751 a month. 

It's $500 to legally transfer all the necessary documents to the buyer through Ranch Enterprises in order for the buyer to take over the payments since its owner financed. I am asking for $10K down to take over the payments or $110K total for the property. Lots of deer, hogs, turkey, Axis and even saw two Barbados black belly goats on camera. I have plenty of pictures of game on the property for whoever is interested. 

Please call me at 512-540-0021 for any other details. 
Alfonso


----------

